# .45 C/C semiauto options?



## bassman (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello! Brand new to the forum, looks great.

Just getting into C/C and guns in general. I currently own a Springfield .40 XDM and really like the gun but I find it too big to be a good C/C weapon--a bit on the thick side. My little Bodyguard 380 is easy to conceal but I'm looking for a C/C gun with more knock down power. 

Any good recommendations for a 45 ACP weapon that conceals well but won't break the bank? I have been looking at the XDM 45ACP compact and it looks like a great gun. A buddy has a Kimber (I beliee a Pro Carry .45 1911) which is a beautiful gun and conceals well but a little above my price range.

And if anyone has had good luck concealing their Springfield XDM .40 I'd love to hear what holster you found worked best.

Thanks for the info. Nice forum!


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

The Kimber Pro Carry series, and the Pro CDP, are commander-sized guns. Many manufacturer's make that size pistol.... Sig, Dan Wesson, Colt, Rock Island, ATI, and others. You should be able to find something that suits your wallet.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

Have you looked at Glock they are cheaper then most 1911 models and there is the g36 in 45acp subcompact slim, G30 in 45acp subcompact, or G30 in .40 so then you wouldn't have to buy a different bullet for 2 guns.


----------



## deebo (Jan 5, 2012)

Glock 22 is nice and you can switch the barrel with 9mm lonewolf barrel for cheaper ammo for range time(barrel is about 100 bucks). Kimbers are a bit pricey with the cheapest ive seen at about 950-1000 dollar range. But i have also seen S&W's and Remingtons for about 600-700. My Glock was $550....there are also other 1911's i have seen for 450. On a slightly different topic, my wife is 5'1 and weighs 101 lbs and she shoots my 1911 with ease. Large round but the design and weight of the 1911 keep the recoil controllable by just about anyone of any body size.

My glock on the other hand is lovely as well, nice light weight, compact, always works, minimal cleaning if you choose, shoots like a beauty, slightly more recoil imo. But still a very good handgun. The price range hovers around the 550 mark with just about all models. Nice that when i bought my gen 4 i got 3 magazines compared to the 2 i got with my 1911.

Still i would DEFINITELY go for the 1911's

hope this helps


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sig/Mauser M2 /45 not to big not to small just right.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

The Bersa Thunder .45 Ultra Compact deserves a look also. A much underrated .45acp that is accurate, reliable, small enough for CC (although I don’t consider mine an ultra-compact pistol, it is smaller than most .45s) and very reasonably priced. It also has an aluminum frame not plastic.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

When folks get a pistol to carry concealed most don't realize they will need to change their style of dress to accomodate it somewhat. Like wearing an inside the pants holster and having to buy pants an inch or two bigger in the waist. Also learning how to sit, bend and reach so it doesn't show takes time too. It's not just about the gun. Many older harmless looking people like me can wear a vest to carry their wallet and keys in and it seems normal. It'll cover my full size P220 or my Glock 35.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 3, 2011)

I'd say the Glock 30 or 36. Both are in the $500 range and bother are 45 acp. The G36 is slimmer but holds less ammo.


----------



## gryphonz3 (Jan 10, 2012)

+1 for the Glock G30 and G36.I own and carry a G30 on occasion.I find the G30 fits me better than the G36 due to a thicker grip.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Browning's 1911 design (Colt 1911 .45 automatic) was designed with a 5" barrel in mind. When modern makers shorten the barrel a bunch of things happen (none of them are very good). First, the barrel has to tip up in Browning's design. But when you shorten the barrel and tip it to the same height the angle becomes more acute. This creates problems with feeding. Also the longer slide gives more "time" for extraction and feeding of fresh ammo. The longer slide weighs more and travels more slowly allowing yet more time for all the actions required in a semi-auto.

All of this is to say it is much more difficult to make a fully functional 1911-style gun that has a 3" barrel than it would be for a 4-1/2" or 5" barrel.

With far more care and precision than a standard 1911 would require it is possible to make a fully reliable weapon with a 3" barrel.

On the other hand, some modern designs adapt far better to the shorter barrel. The Glock 30 and 36 have a reputation for good reliability without the need for all that fine tuning.

There are many others.

But plan on spending more money for a very reliable 1911 .45 with a short barrel than you would for a 1911 with a 4-1/2" or 5" barrel.

This explains it better than I can: http://www.m1911.org/locking.htm

This one does not require the ability to read:


----------

